# P-47 D plans



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well the plane kit finally made its way here. Man do i have my work cut out for me. here are pics of the plans. 54" wing span to give you an idea of the size. 
this kit is so old that there are no lazer cut parts. i will be doing most of the cutting and shaping myself. when i turn my rod building table into a plane building table tomorrow, i will get some pics of the open box of wood. I am going to make it look just like my avatar.
look out.


----------



## Tortuga

LOL, Randall...I give it about two weeks till it ends up jammed back in the box and out in some remote corner of yore garage....:biggrin:


----------



## Profish00

Here ya go
(http://users.skynet.be/fa926657/files/B29.wmv)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tortuga said:


> LOL, Randall...I give it about two weeks till it ends up jammed back in the box and out in some remote corner of yore garage....:biggrin:


 JIM I BEG TO DIFFER. HERE YA GO.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Smore.

One Wingi Dingi. Lol.

Randall


1


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

This blueprint is one page. the one i am building at work is 104 pages.

this should be a cake walk. lol
randall


----------



## Tortuga

By golly, a tip of the hat to you, Mr Quest...Good progress in only one day.. I DO believe that sucker's gonna fly....

Keep us posted.....I hope the one you're working on at work ain't made out of balsa and Titebond...LOL

....."Off we go....into the wild blue yonder...etc.."...

-----------------



Edit..Profish...great clip..Man, I was around lots of B 29s back in the day, but none that could pull off them stunts... Those guys are GOOD....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

i tell you my back hurts now. i have been leaning over that bench all day.
here is the basic wing. i still have to install the tips and carve them to shape. i am leaving the rest of the sheathing off the leading edge till i get the hardware and servo's installed. most of the wing is sheathed with balsa. very little open area's, mostly at the tips. i am surprized at the amount of dihedral? in the wing. 


forgive the beer cans in the pics. those were just for moral support while building.
randall.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

After a days work on it the wing is almost finished. i had to carve the end caps ,they came a block of wood. it would have been nice if they just got them close before they put them in the kit.

i got half of the sheathing on the top done and did a little sanding.

here ya go.

randall


----------



## 3192

Randall...what type of finish will you use? We had a material called mono-coat...worked pretty well but could be tricky around curves and rounded edges. You've been a busy boy the last few days! Looking good.......gb


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

jim i am gunna use the monokote. they still use it but i think they have worked a few bugs out of the system. here is where i am at now. i have to wait on some wing parts so i started on the fuse.. i still gots a long way to go. randall


----------



## speckle-catcher

I've got a nearly completed p-51 - by the time you get done, maybe I can learn to fly mine

let's dogfight


----------



## 3192

Randall....be careful with this hobby! gb

http://www.carlb-rcplanes.com/DC-6page1.html


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

that was neet jim.

here is where i am at now. 
Hey tortuga does this look like the corner of the garage.
the hard stuff is done. now its mount hardware ,electronics, sheath and decorate it. the main structure is done and it was no easy chore. i have some parts in the mail that are behind scedule. they are holding me up now.

there is a pic of my OS MAX .61 four stroke that i will be mounting on it upside down so it does not stick out the top and ruin the effect i am looking for. 
also for your veiwing pleasure. here is a pic of the duke { John Wayne sittin in one. } and a link to the article. he flew this plane in the movie the flying leathernecks. :wink: 
http://www.cradleofaviation.org/history/aircraft/p-47/6.html
randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

speckle-catcher said:


> I've got a nearly completed p-51 - by the time you get done, maybe I can learn to fly mine
> 
> let's dogfight


 mabey we can learn to fly together. then dog fight. that way i will know your weaknesses. lol. i will be done in 2 weeks.
its really comming along faster than i thought.
randall


----------



## Tortuga

By golly, Radall....you ARE gonna get 'er done...Congrats..Remarkable progress for the few days you've been a whittlin'.. Remember those balsa models from way back there and they weren't no picnic for us kids..

Also may be the only member on here who saw the "Flying Leatherneck" movie as a first run..LOL...Man, we were fed a diet of War Movies from 1941 on to the end of WW II.. Hard to believe that we all pulled together and saved the whole dang world in four years....think we've been in Iraq a little longer even now..and prolly will be there for decades.... 

Anyways.....that Thunderbolt is gonna be a Family Hierloom..(personally, I was a P-51 Mustang kid myself)LOL:biggrin: 

Please keep us posted on progress. Can't wait to see her fly..Those Fighter Pilots were true heroes of WW II.. Read somewhere that the average life expectancy of the kids flying over Britain was sumthin like three weeks..Sad fact...but they did save the world as we know it...We owe them so much..as well as the kids serving now....

Well, getting sentimental, so better sign off...

Jim:flag:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

thanks jim. here guys watch this. these guys were serious. great video of them in action.
randall


----------



## Hooked

Great video! Thanks.


----------



## Jake

pretty sweet randall. I used to be into the r/c planes a little while back. Monokote is some pretty sweet stuff and easy to use once you get a hang of it. Easy to repair too.
At first that OS looked like a Saito. 4-strokes are awesome for those war planes. You doing retractable gear at all? Can't remember if that plane had it or not.

Jake


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

the p 47 had retracts but this kit does not accomadate them. they put the spars and the wing ribs in the way, so install would make the structure weak. i have a kit for a F4u corsair that has them drawn in on the plans that i am building next. its a top flight gold series kit and will be sweet. i just love the p 47's tho . they saved the world.

here are some pics with a set up for the hardware. lots of thinkin going on here. center of gravity is a must.


----------



## Jake

nice futaba hardware. what transmitter do you run? I had a futaba 4-channel for my big stik (my first plane), and once I built my SIG something extra I switched to the airtronics 6-digital. That something extra was fun and fast, but a PITA to repair from a sketch landing.
I think that F4U will be sweet, the wing design on the corsair is definitely unique. Lookin forward to the pix.

Jake


----------



## 3192

Jake....you need to quit looking at airplanes and start pouring some lures! LOL!
I went by FTU today and they only had one bag of the your green model. galvbay


----------



## Jake

galvbay said:


> Jake....you need to quit looking at airplanes and start pouring some lures! LOL!
> I went by FTU today and they only had one bag of the your green model. galvbay


lol we're going as fast as we can! We just can't keep up really. We're working on pumping up production this fall.


----------



## bill

galvbay said:


> Jake....you need to quit looking at airplanes and start pouring some lures! LOL!
> I went by FTU today and they only had one bag of the your green model. galvbay


LOL busted


----------



## Jake

bill said:


> LOL busted


i'd be really busted if you knew where I was right now


----------



## 3192

Better be in the back pouring plastic or out in the bay throwing plastics! LOL...gb


----------



## boom!

Save yourselves some planes and go buy real flight simulator. It is the only way to learn to fly.
jeff


----------

